# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  معكرونة بالبشاميل الاسمر .....بالصور

## ايات الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وشواخباركن يابنات لك اليوم جايبة لكم طريقة البشاميل جديدة وهي بالبشاميل الأسمربطريقة الوالدة الل يحفظها
المقادير
معكرونة+دجاج مفروم+بصل وثوم+جزروفلفل رومي وبقدونس وفطروذرة وملح وفلفل وشوي قرفة 


الطريقة
1-نسلق المعكرونة


2-نطبخ الدجاج مع البصل والثوم والملح والفلفل والقرفة واخرشي بعداستواء الدجاج نضيف الجزروالفلفل الرومي والبقدونس والفطروالذرة 


3-نعمل البشاميل الأسمر(4ملاعق ك دقيق بر+اصبع زبدة الاربع +مكعب ماجي +فلفل +علبة حليب السعودية.


4-نحضرالمكرونة المسلوقة ونضع عليها قليل من البشاميل ونخلط ثم نضع قسم في الصينة ثم الحشوة ,ثم باقي المكرونة,ثم البشاميل ,ثم نضع الربع المتبقي من الزبدة على وجة البشاميل وعالفرن
اترككم مع الصور






هذي طريقة البشاميل الزبدة والطحين 





وهنا بعدماتشرب الطحين الزبدة "وامي تعمل الطريقة هاي بكمية وتخليها تبرد وتحطها بالبراد "وتستخدم عند الحاجة 






وهنا حطينا البشاميل ووزعنا باقي الزبده






بعدماطلعت من الفرن






وهذاصحني مع شوية جرجيروسلطة ياسلااااااااام 







وان شاء الله تعجبكم منقول

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## فرح

وااااو يبي لي اجرب اشوووف كيف الاسمر يكوون طعمه :toung:  :embarrest:  ههههه 
تسلم يدينك حبيبتي ايـــــــــات 
ع الوصفه الزيييييييزه كأني تذوقتها :wink:  ههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالنشاااط الحلووو مثلك يااقلبي 
ننتظر احلى الاكلات الطيبه منك يالغلا

----------


## الملكــــه

وانشاءالله اجربها

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسة ألم

يمييييييييي شكلها حلو 
إن شاء الله أجربها 
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والله طبق شكله اممم لذيييييذ..*
*تسلم الايااااادي خيتو عالنقل الحلووو..*
*الله يعطيج العااافيهـ..*
*لاعدمنا جديدج..*
*تحيااتي/شذى..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

شكله روعه حبيبتي
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## علويه و أفتخر

يم يم جوعتيني 

ما ليي شغل سويها و أعزميني 

غفيفه واه !!!!

ويش أسوي أحب المكرونه بالبشاميل

----------


## جمليه

ممكن طلب لو سمحتوا اريد اشكال الي الماتمه الحسيني الي يوم عشره اذا أحد من الا خوات تعرف تقول الي ابي اشئ جديده وغريبه لان اني اشئ واجد سويته ضروري ابي رد

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*شكلها يجننننننننننننن*
*تسلمي اختي ايات على الوصفة*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*ولا يحرمنا من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يم يمي* 

*الله يعطيش العافية
ولا يحرمنا من جديدش*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيكـ ربي الف عآآفيه 

سلمتم من كل مكرووهـ 

دمتم بقلبٌ *نآآآآآآبضُ*

----------


## حلم الورد

يسلموا حبيبتي عالوصفة

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*ماشاء الله عليك 
*
*شكلها روعة 
*
*تسلميييييييييييييييين*

*حبيبتي ايوت على المكرونه* 

*دمتي برعايه المولى*

----------


## حلاالكون



----------

